# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Beli Koi >  [CARI] Momotaro Bacteria House 2nd

## Smoker

ada yg mau jual momotaro bh 2nd?
butuh 300-400kg

atau ada yg baru harga banting jg boleh ^^

----------

